# need someone to p-shop 4 me



## socaltt (Jul 25, 2005)

hey can anyone p-shop a photo for me, i want to see what my car would look like with a certain widebody kit.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

post the picture you want up here that way people have an idea of what their in for, !


----------



## socaltt (Jul 25, 2005)

ok, i want to see this widebody kit on my car.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (socaltt)*

that ish is shiny!


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (socaltt)*









woah...do the doors get shortened for that?? if anyone can pull that one off its you...do it brah


_Modified by TTurboNegro at 6:07 PM 11-30-2007_


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

judging by the car, i dont think the passenger door really needs to get opened...look through the windshield, do you see a 9pt. cage, cuz i do!!!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

I think the ultimate question about this post is, do you want to go fast, or look good? With the money its going to take to get a kit like that to work, I'm going to have to argue for the old adage "Going fast _is_ looking good." To get even a similar kit to work, I'd rather buy a used Vette


----------



## socaltt (Jul 25, 2005)

well im thinking of having a shop custom do this kit for me. not 100% if ill do it. i have a gt2871 waiting for install i think thats good enough power. im not into racing and im done with the whole car show scene, to each their own. i wouldnt buy a used car period, nor would i buy a vett not into vetts.


----------



## socaltt (Jul 25, 2005)

so is some one gonna help me with the photshop? cause i suck at it.


----------



## dbk5150 (Dec 1, 2007)

that kit is sick man....racing or not it looks pretty tough. If you can afford it go for it.
Dan


----------



## untitled (Jun 9, 2006)

social-99% sure that is a photoshopped image your seeing. that would be 100% custom build. an audi/ABT dtm leftover kit would be one way to go. there's also some one out the making a similar/rep kit of the DTM. (the chop on to your car... a good one, would take a while to make nice) i may have time later in the week.


----------



## socaltt (Jul 25, 2005)

yea i know thats a photoshopped image i found it like two or three years ago iv seen a couple of widebody ideas for the audi tt the dtm one is nice dont get me wrong but its a little bit too blocky for me. also there is a widebody custom built on youtube running around its orange that thing is nice i tried to post the video on here but i dont see the link so i can post it. but yea if you would be able to chop this for id be greatly apreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## Jgriffing (Oct 3, 2007)

ps that looks like crap, just so you know, your mom called and told me it was a horrible idea


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (Jgriffing)*

your car allready looks very nice, why not invest that $100,000,000,000 into making it more powerful, hell you could drop a v-12 in there for what that body kit will cost u. and yes it would look really gay. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## socaltt (Jul 25, 2005)

WoW!!! so the hating begins. all im asking for is for some photshop help. in my opinion i like the kit so thats all that matters. like i said im not 100% if ill even do it. plus if i wanted to race i would race i dont need to go fast speed limit is 65. im too grown to be racing like you little kids.


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

socaltt, 
I think the orange widebody TT belongs to my company, DTMGT Clubsports (www.dtmgt.com) Website is not up yet as we are taking pictures for it..and preparing photos for magazines.
However, our production mould is all ready and we have going to send out 2 orders
Made up of lightweight and flexible PFRP 
here are a couple of pixs for u, since I presume you have a coupe (is that red coupe yours in the thread?)
contact me at [email protected]
Here are a couple of pixs from our website in development..one of the features of our website is a colour interchangeable feature..where u can see different colours for both couple and roadster models.


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

our kit fits both coupe and roadster models..quattro and FWD...1.8 and 3.2
this is our show car..


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Va2JPDOyOk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iktPqco0Nxs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1dfoSsG0ww


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (robingohtt)*

it might be easier to just photoshop the widebody car the same color as you car and adding the headlight mod rather then transforming/adding the wide body to your car. just my 2cents


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

thanks..
btw,
the bodykit is not photoshop...it's a actual bolt on kit...the colours are photoshop though....watch the video...
Our website in development has more than 20 colours and designs for customers to see and choose for the SAME DTMGT widebodykit.


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

if u talking to me and not socaltt...
dont wanna hijack his thread..hehe..
cheers


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

other design ideas you can paint for our DTMGT widebody kit for the Audi TT Mk1


----------



## bzyrice (Dec 3, 2003)

got any pics of the back?


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

sure.. but I can only show u the pixs of the raw kit..no pictures yet till
That's why we delayed the official launch..we wanted to develop an alternative diffuser..
this new diffuser (street diffuser) can take one exhaust pipes for FWD, 2 for Quattro..even quad pipes or a central one...and even oval shapes
EURO VERSION:
RACE DIFFUSER MODEL:








STREET DIFFUSER MODEL:








US VERSION:
RACE DIFFUSER MODEL:








STREET DIFFUSER MODEL:








The unpainted kit comes either in matt black or grey..
Once the pixs are ready...I will do an official post in fourtitude..
The 2 orders I got are in black...so I will post pictures of these..
BTW...kit comes will all necessary nuts and bolts...


----------



## Bazzy (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm going to say ew, but don't take that personally.


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (Bazzy)*

If you're designing a widebody kit that hardcore, you have to go a little extreme. I need to see more of it first, but I like it


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

WTF was that a honda? The TT is a timeless design and that looks like ricey ish. If you really need to do a widebody either pull the fenders or if you want more extreme then do something like the abt race car. In the end the young kids who thought fast and furious was the best movie ever will like, and everyone else will just laugh.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

MK2 TT


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

http://www.abtpower.co.uk/Audi.asp?strID=23


----------



## socaltt (Jul 25, 2005)

OMG!!!! im just gonna end this f-ing thred too many H8ers. iv allready seen the abt kit looks whack in my opinion. i need to just keep my ideas to myself and do what iv been doing the whole time. i forgot alot of you audizine guys and kids like the stock look. so this will be my last response to this thred unless someone else has another H8er remark.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (socaltt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *socaltt* »_OMG!!!! im just gonna end this f-ing thred too many H8ers. iv allready seen the abt kit looks whack in my opinion. i need to just keep my ideas to myself and do what iv been doing the whole time. i forgot alot of you audizine guys and kids like the stock look. so this will be my last response to this thred unless someone else has another H8er remark.









Are you kidding? You are breaking an unbroken design. If you did a widebody kit that far out of the original design and thinks it looks good then you probably should stick with a honda or acura, maybe even a ford focus or better yet a dodge neon. When I said everyone would laugh at you, I wasn't kidding. 
Tell me have you ever seen a Ricey Porsche 930 or a Ricey BMW M3? Get real.


----------



## socaltt (Jul 25, 2005)

NOT GOING TO DO WIDEBODY JUST WANTED TO SEE WHAT IT WOULD LOOK LIKE WITH THE WIDEBODY FROM THE FIRST PICTURE!!!!


----------



## atrak (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (socaltt)*

I wouldn't laugh at you.


----------



## bzyrice (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: (atrak)*

i wouldnt laugh at u either.. a guy i know has a wide bodied porsche.. looks awesome
if u do it right, which I am sure u will because of how ur car looks now, it could look great.. i bet u would get more sponsorships also if u dont have any now..


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

Uhh Porsches come widebody from the factory, and there are also many widebody aftermarket options for it. Porsches also are rear engine and most rwd super cars with HP that needs tamed and loose tires that need downforce. Those are also REAL widebodied fenders and not an addon fiberglass. 
The TT is not a Porsche. I will give you my suggestion. Find a good body guy to cut your fender flares off, and weld it flat (pulled fenders) or if you want wider, weld a wider piece in. Unless you have HP near GoTTzilla's car, you are wasting money on a super wide body kit...


----------

